# EOF



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2008)

EOF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's the Edge of the Forum, dudes.

Win? Fail? Thoughts?


----------



## da_head (Oct 8, 2008)

first.

i miss the testing area...its just not the same.

then again, ppl usually hate changes, so i could be biased.

EDIT: at least change the icon back to the weather one.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't really care about the changes as long as it stays as it is.


----------



## Law (Oct 8, 2008)

I would prefer a different icon...

Perhaps a radioactive icon...


----------



## JPH (Oct 8, 2008)

EOF FTW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Icon rox too, but if any of you think you can come up with a better one PM it to me and I'll let the fellas know.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2008)

Icon changed back to cloud and sun! Enjoy!


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I would prefer a different icon...
> 
> Perhaps a radioactive icon...


I'd like a nice-looking trashcan instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k


----------



## da_head (Oct 8, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Icon changed back to cloud and sun! Enjoy!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 8, 2008)

I may be biased, but I rather like it. Many of the staff, including myself, have always had a soft spot in our hearts for the TA. Yet 99% of the time it really wasn't used for testing. We also saw that many people weren't fond of it, and found the idea of TA topics cluttering the latest discussions box detracted from the forum and real topics. This solves both of those problems.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be sad if they took all of that shit and deleted it.


----------



## science (Oct 8, 2008)

What was the icon that was for that little while? I want to see it!


----------



## da_head (Oct 8, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> What was the icon that was for that little while? I want to see it!


it looked like sum kind of grey eightball.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Feil


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Honestly, me likey......New name fits very well, and it sounds nice..



			
				Law said:
			
		

> I would prefer a different icon...
> 
> Perhaps a radioactive icon...


I agree on radioactive icon!!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds better than "Testing Area" anyway for all the silliness that went into it.

I like it!  Though to be honest, I don't even realize what sub-forum I'm in half the time since I just use "view new posts" all the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's all good from my perspective.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 9, 2008)

Sure the testing area was a bad name, but that name has a bit of history to it. 

This new one probably fits well but it doesn't feel the same anymore.


----------



## Perseid (Oct 9, 2008)

EOF = End Of File, so I was confused and said "Wat?" even though I saw the post about the name change. LOL

I think the name change makes sense. As a relative new guy I was always confused as to why the "Testing Area" seemed to actually be the random crap section. And End of the Forum rolls off the tongue a bit better than Random Crap.

EDIT: Edge, not End. LOL I'm a nerd.


----------



## lagman (Oct 9, 2008)

Poll options are way too 4channer for my taste, so I'll just say that I like it.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Poll options are way too 4channer for my taste, so I'll just say that I like it.


Stop being so anti-internet-terms. I don't see how Win/Fail/Wat is 4chan. You're just being paranoid about it for no reason.

@ontopic: I sort of like EOF, TA will be missed, and I still don't see why it really needed a change of names, but it's still nice and gives it a better description than TA


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 9, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. announcer: "Failure"


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 9, 2008)

I think testing area seemed like a cool name and now what is .ta gonna be? gbatemp.eof?

EDIT: OMG it is too


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't get what the D stands for


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I don't get what the D stands for


huh? what D. I think you mistook the O for a D and O stands for Of


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 9, 2008)

Wat? Wen? Hoo?


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

huh? i dont really get what you mean...


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the changes, but I think you should put the "Edge of the Forum" link right in the middle of the forum listing just to screw with us.  You missed a golden meta-humor opportunity, imo.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

testing area had style, EOF has to proof itself now!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 10, 2008)

total failure

testing area of 07 was better


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 10, 2008)

Better name: *Edge of Sanity*


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*sings aerosmith song*
We're Living on the Edge!
*explodes*


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Oct 12, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be sad if they took all of that shit and deleted it.



WAT?


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

SeanoRLY? said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RLY?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Why wasnt I consulted before the changes were made!???


----------



## KDH (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm tired and have been dealing with "unexpected end of file" errors for the past hour, so I voted fail before seeing what it meant in context. But I like the new name.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 17, 2008)

EPIC FAIL
='(


you made VVoltz cry

*PLEASE PEOPLE VOTE FOR EPIC FAIL* they just killed the Testing Area, that was one of the most beloved GBAtemp places of all time.


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

i will miss the testing area... sigh the good old times


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't upload any thing on GBATemp.net.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 17, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> EPIC FAIL
> ='(
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't kill anything. We just changed the name and gave it a dedicated tab. 99.9% of the time people weren't testing anything, so the name didn't fit. And a lot of people, including many patrons of the testing area wanted it to be separate from the regular posts so that it didn't take up value topic space, give people the wrong impression of the forum, and so on. Now if you want to see the posts all you need to do is click on the EOF tab and you'll see a whole box's worth.


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 17, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah thank you^^


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 17, 2008)

fail. I miss the testing area. If you want to rename it, Trash Can would be good. TC TC TC TC


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

lol trash can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how about FFA (Free For All)


----------



## Retal (Oct 22, 2008)

In after 4chan


----------

